# Three Things You Should Know About Freemasonry



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2010)

Freemasonry is Satanic or heretical:

The image of the Pentagram is indeed significant to masons. The five pointed star is representative of the pattern of the planet Venus as it transits the night sky. This Lucifer " of Freemasonry is, in fact, an astrological and not wholly evil one. Conspiracy theorists point to the star shaped pattern in Washington D.C. and the Pentagon. Venus is the planet representative of love and war and is the planet of statecraft.

The charge that Freemasons are somehow linked to the Ku Klux Klan:

While it is true that in the early part of the 20th century there were Freemasons that were also part of the Ku Klux Klan, the two organizations share no common roots. One is an ancient preserved art of mysticism and belief in a Supreme Architect. The other is a hate group started by members of the defeated confederacy after the civil war. The reason why there was a crossover between the two groups in the early 19th century had to do with the large numbers the Ku Klux Klan had in these days. Today their numbers are but a mere fragment, an atavistic reminder of the past.

The New World Order charge:

If the Free Masons were some sort of NWO of global fascist intentions, they are certainly not new, nor are they of fascist intentions. Early supporters of Democracy, the Freemasons have a rich history of setting up Democratic governments opposed to autocracy in Europe and especially America. While it is true that all American presidents are made honorary 32 degree Freemasons, it cannot be said that every president followed pure Masonic philosophy.

As you can see, there is more to Freemasonry than meets the eye. At best it is a Fraternal society of preserving ancient knowledge, and at worst it is simply a misunderstood form of expression. Whatever the case, those that point fingers at Masonry for world calamity should look inside themselves and determine whether they have proof.  

Source: http://thesop.org/usa/2010/01/09/three-things-you-should-know-about-freemasonry


----------



## Zack (Jan 15, 2010)

QUOTEWhile it is true that all American presidents are made honorary 32 degree Freemasons, it cannot be said that every president followed pure Masonic philosophy.QUOTE

Are you sure that the first part of this statement is true???  I have never heard it before.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 15, 2010)

My understanding is that applies to one president, I forget which one.  Reagan received several honorary titles, but I think there's another.  http://www.bessel.org/reagan.htm


----------



## Nate Riley (Jan 15, 2010)

blake said:


> While it is true that all American presidents are made honorary 32 degree Freemasons, it cannot be said that every president followed pure Masonic philosophy.
> [/url]


 
I don't get it either.  Does the SR give out these degrees to all presidents?  

The whole statement kind of bothers me.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 15, 2010)

Only Reagan received an honorary 33rd degree. Just goes to show you how much mis-information is out there..lol


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 15, 2010)

You know I like Reagan but I do not agree with any person receiving any honorary degree.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Zack (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not sure Reagan received an honorary 33rd.  All I could find was that he received a "certificate of honor" from SR in the Oval Office.


----------



## js4253 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nate Riley said:


> I don't get it either.  Does the SR give out these degrees to all presidents?
> 
> The whole statement kind of bothers me.


 
Me too.  Everyone has to pay for theirs!


----------



## Zack (Jan 16, 2010)

http://thesop.org/usa/2010/01/09/three-things-you-should-know-about-freemasonry


----------

